# cabinet side cheek panel and hinges?



## UncleFestool (8 Dec 2021)

Please overlook any incorrect terms I use, but hopefully you’ll understand what I’m asking.

I’m building some bookcases with cabinets at the bottom. The doors will be overlaid and I’ll use soft close hinges. At one end where the side will be visible, I’ll add a ‘side cheek’ panel, at least 36mm thick (or at least looks that wide from the front) – I call that option 1.

What I’m wondering, is there an option instead of the carcass being 18mm + 36mm, I could wrap that side panel around the carcass, so it’s 18 + 18mm – but would need to use a different type of hinge, maybe inset? That’s option 2.

Main reason for thinking of option 2 was to use less material and have very slightly more usable space in the cabinet.


----------



## Doug71 (8 Dec 2021)

People often use your 1st option as it's easier from a manufacturing point of view but option 2 will also be fine.
You can get the soft close hinges for inset doors, they work just like the overlay ones apart from they are cranked.


----------

